# Dennerle scaper's LED problem



## Al404 (13 Jan 2015)

Just got 24w Dennerle scaper's LED 6032 it does a very nice light and as a dimmer BUT

I can set 3 position on power unit:

- switch: turn on lamp 100% bright
- dimmer: touch turn on / off lamp, and if you swipe it works as dimmer
- usb ( at the moment not in use )

i use a timer on power outlet

The problem is that dimmer when is unplugged or timer cut off power doesn't come back on. Only touching the power button turn back on the light as it was dimmed before going off

I guess there is no easy way to fix this, i just wrote an email to dennerle

Is it possible to us a different power unit or different dimmer?

the lamp is connect to power unit with a rounded cable and 3 power line


----------



## ian_m (13 Jan 2015)

Seems a bit naff, as one of the most important things would be to run the lamp at considerably less than 100% on a timer whilst your tank is "starting up".


----------



## Julian (13 Jan 2015)

Could you stick something to the dimmer so that when the power is back on, the light comes on? Something like an iPad stylus pen etc.


----------



## Al404 (13 Jan 2015)

i don't think it will work i guess the stylus needs some sort of electricity to work
is not possible to use an other dimmer?


----------



## Julian (13 Jan 2015)

You said the dimmer is touch sensitive right? iPad styluses don't require electricity. You just need the tip of the stylus. Have a look on eBay, they're about 99p. Its a bit of a hack but I bet it will work.


----------



## Al404 (13 Jan 2015)

i have one, but it does you your hand electricity

http://www.ehow.com/info_12120140_stylus-ipad-work.html

*How the Touch Screen Works*
When you touch the iPad's screen,_* the capacitors pick up the electrical current signals from your hand*_. Every point on the capacitor grid generates an electrical impulse signal when the screen is touched and communicates touch-location data with the device's processor. Then the visual display responds accordingly. Since capacitative technology relies on electrical currents, touches other than a bare human hand won't work on an Apple touch screen.


----------



## Al404 (14 Jan 2015)

Dennerle just reply to me that they detected the fault with the dimmer after they release the light but there is no technical solution yet


so if you want to buy this light be aware that right now the dimmer is useless 
can i add an external dimmer?


----------



## ian_m (14 Jan 2015)

Al404 said:


> can i add an external dimmer?


Nope.

I would return it and get a light that remembers its settings.


----------



## Al404 (14 Jan 2015)

the problem is that for 45cm tank at 120€ i couldn't find much more with good watt
this is 24w and the light is very nice

can i use some old school method to eventually reduce light?
is dennerle scapers tank with a glass covering it, not sure if glass already reduce light


----------



## ian_m (14 Jan 2015)

You can reduce the light other ways. Cover light with grey plastic film, put foil strips across the light, grease proof paper, cover with pairs of stockings , lifting light higher than standard bracket allows, plenty of ways to reduce the light, just need to choose one that looks nice.


----------

